# 5 Litre Cider Yeast question



## ASYLUM_SPIRIT (14/7/15)

*Hey*

*I'm quite an experienced All Grain BEER Brewer, having a little dabble in Cider.*

*I'm thinking of doing a small 5 Liter Batch of Cider using organic apple juice.*

*I'm using Mangrove Jacks M02 Cider yeast, 96 net weight.*

*The directions on the yeast say: Sprinkle contents directly on top of 23L of juice.*

*I'm only using anywhere from 4- 5 Liters of juice and would seem like I'm over pitching. I was wondering, would I be able to use half the packet of yeast and vacuum seal and keep the other half for next time.*

*Whats your thoughts?*

*Thanks for the help *


----------



## superstock (14/7/15)

Yep. Have done just that in the past, just not with that yeast.


----------



## ASYLUM_SPIRIT (14/7/15)

superstock said:


> Yep. Have done just that in the past, just not with that yeast.


Cool Thanks mate good to know.

if that wasn't recommended I was going to wash the yeast and use it again.


----------



## breakbeer (14/7/15)

If one pack of yeast is good for 23L then surely 1/4 of a pack is good for 5L, half might be over doing it


----------



## Yeastfridge (14/7/15)

Half is good, usually you technically need more than one packet for 23L


----------

